# Tesco - Notepad 900 euros



## justsally (29 May 2006)

I've just seen a notepad for sale in the Tesco store.    I thought I could just come home and open their shopping site and find spec.   No luck, it's not on the shopping site.

So, before I trot off back to the shop, can anyone  help me please.   Has anyone seen this particular notepad there.   Any opinions about it would be appreciated.   Sorry I didn't take more note of the spec  

 Justsally


----------



## DrMoriarty (29 May 2006)

It's probably one of  models on the UK site — do any of them look familiar?

Dell are doing some pretty good offers at the moment, too, for comparison purposes. There were promotional codes in most of the weekend papers (memory upgrade/bigger HDD, etc.)


----------



## justsally (29 May 2006)

Thanks Doc
(Great Continental Steamer  )

I think I'll take myself off to Tesco with pencil and paper and take a few details from the box.   Might even ask the manager if he has a spec.   Then, with that in hand I'll do some comparisons - psst. but when it comes to techy questions  *raises arms" I know nothing. 


Justsally


----------



## justsally (29 May 2006)

Back again,

That Tesco notebook costs 999 euros.    It's a QOM 9017 -  I can get it 20 euros cheaper in DID.    The Centrino Processor caught my eye, plusthe 15.4 widescreen LCD display.   The guy in DID said I didn't need the Centrino unless I was going to use it for games.     Now I'm as confuddled as ever, but as I'm not in any hurry should I wait for the sales???


Justsally


----------



## tallpaul (29 May 2006)

It's my understanding that Intel market their Centrino chip as being the best for wireless connection to broadband internet. If you like the laptop (and more importantly the price) then go for it. However as other posters have said, I would compare specs for the Tesco laptop with what they have to offer on the likes of the Dell website. You might get better value.


----------



## justsally (29 May 2006)

Thanks for your reply Tallboy,

I remember seeing a post on AAM from a guy who works/worked for Dell and he said not to touch the Celeron, as the Centrino was much better/faster. I guess I was attracted to the Celeron just so that I could be sure to be sure , and I would be using it with broaband wireless. I think that model will be on offer for a while so I'll try to compare it with other specs on the Dell site. I'm going to have to google a lot in order to understand the jargon though. 

It is the higher end of the scale for me, cost wise.


Justsally


----------



## CCOVICH (29 May 2006)

I use a Celeron and it works fine for me. I would go for the Centrino if I had a choice next time I guess.


----------



## justsally (29 May 2006)

May I ask why Ccovich?


JS


----------



## CCOVICH (29 May 2006)

Wireless ability.


----------



## justsally (30 May 2006)

oh right,

thanks Ccovich, well that settles that for me.





Justsally


----------



## Guest107 (30 May 2006)

Same spec about €450 from dell if you reduce the warranty to 90 days and no queueing in Tesco neither  

only thing wrong is you need to buy about 512Mb of  memory from shop4memory.ie for €50 , therefore its €500 but that has everything you need for €500


----------



## CCOVICH (30 May 2006)

Can you fit the 512MB memory easily enough yourself?  Would this invalidate the 90 day warranty?


----------



## Guest107 (30 May 2006)

No because you can remove 'your' chip if it has to go back so they do not know it was there (restart afterwards and OK the error) . 

Its a doddle. little door in the middle of the back of laptop

Pop open

pull lugs out to the sides a tad

press chip  in (it can only go in one way)

lugs snap in and catch the chip 

done.


ask tech at work to show you how its done, the chips have been the same for years.


----------



## ClubMan (30 May 2006)

Make sure to observe the normal ESD precautions when fiddling about with the internals of your _PC_/laptop and its components. And make sure that it's powered off and disconnected from the mains! When sourcing memory for any machine, but especially laptops, make sure to get the correct type. Use one of the memory vendors' memory configurators/selectors to help (e.g. Kingston etc.). Once you have the technical specifications of the memory that matches your machine then you can shop around for it elsewhere if necessary.


----------



## Guest107 (30 May 2006)

ClubMan said:
			
		

> Make sure to observe the normal ESD precautions



The dell one I linked for €450 would be about €600 delivered with a better spec  than the iQon one.  (eg 1 year warranty, 15" screen, same memory and hard disk  BUT DVD writer not CD write/DVD play) Thats like for like. 

For the non techs out there, you fit memory like this. 

Place laptop on table near a _radiator_

Pop open the square hatch in the back (there may be one screw holding it in place too) do not go inside . 

Put your hand on the _radiator _before you take the chip out of the anti static bag it comes in. 

Do not walk around or drag your feet to build up static . 

If you are always getting static at home bring the chip and the laptop elsewhere before you fit it . 

Thats all.


----------



## justsally (30 May 2006)

Hi 2Pack

Intel Pentium M Processor 225
Microsoft Windows XP Home
512 MB Ram
60GB Hdd
15.4 Widescreen LCD display
DVDRW Multi Drive
Intel PRO Wireless card
56k Modem
Untra AGP shared graphics
channel sound with speakers
3 X USB Ports
10/100 Lan
TV Out
1 x PCMCIA
Microsoft Works 8.0
1 year warranty....................

This is the same as the Dell one????? except for the extra memory and warranty.

Would I need to buy speakers for the Dell one,and USB keys whatever they are. 

You might be sorry you said anything. 'cause there are really really really non techies like me around.

But I would appreciate your help.

Justsally


----------



## Satanta (30 May 2006)

justsally said:
			
		

> Would I need to buy speakers for the Dell one,and USB keys whatever they are.


 
The speakers you'd have to decide for yourself. It'll come with built in speakers but these can sound a little tinny at times. That's purely personal taste and certainly something you could put off until a later date.

A USB key is simply a little memory device that slots into the USB drive of your computer (you'll see a small little rectangular hole either on the front [if it's newish] or else at the back of the hard drive your working off now). It lets you save memory to the key (or stick) and transfer it from one PC to another. 
(It does what floppy disks used to do in the past, transfer of information).
Again, you don't need one and you can always pick this up another time from any gadgety/electronic/tv shop. No point in spending all sorts of money on stuff you don't REALLY need [might be worth doing a quick price check to see if they're being offered at a good price as part of the bundle though].



....(Having looked at both the speakers and USB keys being offered on the dell site neither are at a price that you couldn't match (or beat) in any large retailer [DID, Dixons etc etc])


----------



## Guest107 (30 May 2006)

Do not buy memory or usb keys off dell, they rob you  try www.shop4memory.ie for both.

 The same spec dell would be c.€600 thus

click my link, reduce warranty to 1 year so its €505 delivered or with 6 cell battery = €517 if you use battery a lot . 

I leave the screen as is, 14 in not 15in as in the tesco one, you will not_ really_ notice that I assure you .

I then buy the memory in shop4memory and get a 512mb usb memory key (aka a pen drive) and 512mb Inspiron 1300 RAM off them . about €80 the pair. 

Now I spent about €600 and have a little bit smaller monitor and 768Mb ram in the laptop but if it breaks during the year they will collect it, repair it and ship it back to me, dunno what Tesco does ??? 

Otherwise identical to Tesco.


----------



## justsally (30 May 2006)

Thanks Ccovich, 2pack and Satanta.... I'm learing a lot  

You're right Santanta, I don't need all those extras at this point in time.

I've gone over the specs on the Dell site, time and time again.   I'm getting there *phew* just can't make up my mind yet on whether to go with the Celeron or Intel Pentium M725.  60GB or 80GB - would it matter?
Cheers


Justsally


----------



## Guest107 (30 May 2006)

40Gb fine, celeron fine. If you needed more you would be able to tell us WHY  . As you did not you do not. Future proofing is irrelevant at that price.


----------



## CCOVICH (30 May 2006)

If you are going to be storing photos, music etc. on the laptop, I would go for more than 40GB if possible.  I have 30 (or is is 40??) on my machine, and I find it quite 'cramped'.

As I said, a Celeron has served me fine, and unless you feel you need the wireless option, a Centrino is probably a 'luxury'.

I wouldn't get overly stressed about this decision-the specs on a mid- range Dell, or the Tesco laptop should do fine for most users.


----------



## justsally (30 May 2006)

2Pack said:
			
		

> 40Gb fine, celeron fine. If you needed more you would be able to tell us WHY  . As you did not you do not. Future proofing is irrelevant at that price.


 
Thanks a million 2pack.  *nods head*.   Re above quote, yikes you have me sussed .   I hope nobody is following me *looks around* 'cause I'm lost.   No seriously though, you've been very helpful.   Now it's back to the Dell site for me.

Thanks again

Justsally


----------



## justsally (30 May 2006)

Hi again Ccovich,


I can store photos on my desktop, I don't expect to be storing much. But I definitely want the wireless option - I want to use the notebook downstairs and leave the desktop in it's home upstairs. 

Justsally


----------



## justsally (31 May 2006)

Hello,

 I have decided on which notebook   I've saved myself a lot of money through your help and advice.   Once again, thanks a mil  - much appreciated. 

Now I need to buy a wireless route - would this be suitable [broken link removed]

Thanks again.


Justsally


----------



## Sherman (31 May 2006)

Can I just say kudos to all the experts who posted advice on here.

I'll be buying a laptop sometime this summer and the advice in this thread is exactly what I need, given my staggering levels of techno-illiteracy. Thank you all  .

This might even merit a sticky?


----------



## Guest107 (31 May 2006)

justsally said:
			
		

> Now I need to buy a wireless route - would this be suitable [broken link removed]



No you dont, 2 wireless gizmos will talk mano a mano in "Ad Hoc Mode" and you only need a router if you have 3 of them . 

If "Ad Hoc Mode" gives you nightmares then bring a techie you know and trust home for dinner some night !

If you cannot face a hungry tech in the house the router is simpler ....albeit unnecessary.


----------



## justsally (31 May 2006)

2pack Hi


Wow, I don't need one...........Yikes - where would I be without you  .

*pins star on your forehead*..............thanks again.

Sherman, I agree with you.


Justsally


----------



## Guest107 (31 May 2006)

Sorry , does the PC have wireless built in, If not you will need that Linksys and plug it in near both PC and BB connection where the downstairs laptop connects wirelessly to it but its wired to phoneline and wired to pc

Sorry for wasting your time there.


----------



## justsally (31 May 2006)

Hi 2pack

First of all you didn't waste my time......you are being very helpful.

When I was onto Dell the salesman said that if my router hadn't got antennas I should get back on to Smart - my broadband supplier - and get them to change it for one with antennas.    I'll check out Smart and see what the story is there.     

Cheers for now


Justsally


----------



## justsally (31 May 2006)

oh not, not again

Yup me again  

the spec  on the notebook I've ordered says "Dell Wireless 1370 802.11b/g Mini PCI card.!!!!!

The Smart Telecom site - "Optional wireless modem for €140 (incl. VAT)"

Do I need the wireless modem? 'cause if I do the Linksy is cheaper!!!!

Justsally


----------



## Guest107 (31 May 2006)

Smart may support the linksys, they have a BB support forum where you could ask.

They have particular requirements being ADSL2 where eircom and the others are ADSL (no 2) but someone may have found a linksys and configured it and posted in the forum .

Rather than potentially misadvise you in this case you should go to 

[broken link removed]

and ask the peergroup.


----------



## irishpancake (31 May 2006)

You must already have wired BB connected, so you need a device to marry your new wireless networking device to the existing network. For this you need a WAP (wireless access point), as you are already up and running.

see this article for info. on setting up just what you need.

WAP devices


available on [broken link removed] for around €45.00

[broken link removed]also good choice, and cheaper


----------



## justsally (31 May 2006)

Hello again,

When I was talking to the Smart technical assistant he said that the Linksys would do the job.   He said  many people had bought that and had just connected it to their router.   He did say, that as they don't deal with Linksys if I have any problem relating to the Linksys gadget I should contact the suppliers, find out what settings need to be changed and then get back on to him and he will then sort it for/with me.   We shall see .    

IrishPancake, I've looked at both your referral sites - thanks - I see that Wireless routers contain Wireless access points (I didn't know that).   I'd be scared to buy on E Bay in case I need technical support.   I note that the Linksys Router is a little less expensive that the the Wap.

Thanks again for all the help.



Justsally


----------



## Guest107 (31 May 2006)

NB

his linksys plugs into the smart yoke which plugs into BB
your linksys plugs into BB instead of the smart yoke !!!


----------



## justsally (31 May 2006)

*scratching my head*


It does?  , his does?  so what should I do?????.  

Btw I've just checked out the Smart forums - do you think they'll survive me, when I start with my questions. 


Justsally


----------



## ClubMan (31 May 2006)

I think the difference here is between combined _802.11 _wireless and _ADSL _(or _ADSL2 _in this case) boxes and individual boxes for each. Some people use a single box, others use separate boxes. For example I have my own D-Link _DI-524 802.11g_ access point and plug this into the _UTV Clicksilver Creative Blaster ADSL_ router that they provide. If I had somehting like the combined _Linksys 802.11 AP/ADSL _router above then I could make do with one rather than two devices. Hope that makes sense.

If you plan on asking technical questions then it makes sense to do a bit of independent research/reading first so that you can ask the right questions and help others to help you.


----------



## River (31 May 2006)

Sherman said:
			
		

> Can I just say kudos to all the experts who posted advice on here.


 
have to agree, interesting & helpful stuff indeed. 

looking at getting a laptop myself in the next couple of weeks. 

il be using it mostly for storing photos and music and eventually wireless broadband. 

as with everything i go to buy, im instantly attracted to the more expensive/advanced models. 

is there any noticeable performance difference between InspironTM 1300 as opposed to higher grade InspironTM 6400 considering what i would be using it for or am i wasting money as usual? 

also has anyone ever bought from refurb part of site? Are they good value?

Any advice/help appreciated.


----------



## River (31 May 2006)

2Pack said:
			
		

> Do not buy memory or usb keys off dell, they rob you try www.shop4memory.ie for both.


 

HI 2pac, great advice on this post by the way.

Have you any suggestions for where to buy an external hard drive? looking to back up 2 systems so would probably want about 200GB (biggest on shop4memory was 60gb). 

Also id like something simple, bought a Freecom one for parents house and find it quite annoying to use. 
Would prefer something that is simple to use (i.e. acts just as an removeable storage device)

cheers


----------



## CCOVICH (2 Jun 2006)

I have removed some posts on this thread in case anyone is wondering where they went. 

Let's just stick to the issues raised in the posts that remain.

Thanks.


----------

